# PS Vita Launch Titles Revealed



## jerome27 (May 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Uncharted NGP *
> 
> The eye-popping demo of Uncharted showed the Vita’s touch functionality and graphical muscle in its best form. The visuals for the portable version are very similar to the full PS3 version.
> 
> ...



-snip-


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 31, 2011)

Completely owns the 3DS launch games, even though it does sound a bit too good to be true. It's gonna be tough to decide between Fifa and PES, but I would definitely get Uncharted and maybe Call of Duty!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2011)

Want Vita.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 31, 2011)

Er... where's the source's, source? And even then it's not confirmed that it's called Vita.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 31, 2011)

good games esp fifa, pes, f1 and uncharted. The surprise for me will be CoD bcz although it has great graphics but its more famous for multi so we'll have to see how well that works on the NGP


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2011)

The "source" in the OP is against the rules. 
It hosts illegal content.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 31, 2011)

no riiiiiidge raceerrrr?


----------



## 1234turtles (May 31, 2011)

sony wins this handheld  genaration unless 
microsoft makes a handheld


----------



## PeregrinFig (May 31, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> sony wins this handheld  genaration unless
> microsoft makes a handheld


You don't win a generation by having the best launch line-up. The DS started out terribly.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 31, 2011)

That's a very impressive launch line-up if this is true.

Count me in for Wipeout, Super Street Fighter IV, Mortal Kombat, Sonic Generations, Lumines NGP, Call of Duty, and Uncharted.


----------



## Paarish (May 31, 2011)

DO WANT. Though at the moment only uncharted and mortal combat interests me.


----------



## R2DJ (May 31, 2011)

I'm kinda intrigued by Little Deviants. The control scheme looks gimmicky but sounds cool nonetheless. It looks like a game that you play after having a long sesh of [insert GOTY material game here] to recover.


----------



## jerome27 (May 31, 2011)

I'm always down for a new Wipeout game. And I'll probably get SFIV and Hot Shots Golf.

But honestly, aside from Dude Raider, this launch line up is awfully similar to the PSP launch line up.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

WOW!
Nice line up if true. Will probably get Uncharted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2011)

jerome27 said:
			
		

> I'm always down for a new Wipeout game. And I'll probably get SFIV and Hot Shots Golf.
> 
> But honestly, aside from Dude Raider, this launch line up is awfully similar to the PSP launch line up.


give it a few years and Square Enix will take over just like the PSP.


----------



## Nollog (May 31, 2011)

What a horrible launch lineup.
Not a single good game possible from those.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 31, 2011)

God damnit holes my wallet.
Uncharted #1 priority
F1 2011 and COD probably.
Can't wait for E3 now


----------



## ninditsu (May 31, 2011)

i shall anticipate the quality this Call of Duty will have on the vita...


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 31, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> What a horrible launch lineup.
> Not a single good game possible from those.


You are being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Hadrian (May 31, 2011)

If this isn't bullshit I'd say it was pretty uninteresting. Full of sequels and "me too" titles, nothing that makes me even want this thing. I call bullshit.

Also: 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Call of Duty
> 
> This award winning game is coming to Vita and will most likely showcase top graphics and *excellent gameplay that the series is famous for. *



OBJECTION!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would assume so. LOL.
This is as decent as it get get. 3DS hype got killed right after launch, but hey Zelda and few others are coming.
I am sure, if this line up is true, the NGP will have good fanbase and sell.


----------



## Raiser (May 31, 2011)

Finally shooters will feel a bit more "right" with dual analog sticks.
Decent launch lineup, never expected better.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's See...

hyped up shooter with no story beyond what a 13 year old would call a story.

MonkeyBall PSP, Sony supporting the very stuff they called gimmicks and childish just 3 months ago.

Call of Durpy, sure need a new one of those every 4 months.

Port of a poor game that's on pretty much every other device.

A terrible new sonic game, we sure need more of those.

a fighter.

lego.

pro evo

another fighter.

car game. F1, the worse kind.

golf.

fifa.

shiny colours masquerading as a hover-racer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> *stuff*



Quit bawwing. If I over simplify any game I'm sure it'll look bad.

But mostly stop bawwwing, it's annoying.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Uncharted series has arguably the best, if not one of the best PS3 exclusives. What's wrong with fighting games? You didn't even give reasons as to why you think Fifa, golf, and Pro Evo are bad games.


----------



## damedus (Jun 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming is bad. I agree its a horrid lineup not 1 good game, the 3ds has shadow ops at least, this one just has console franchises which I i played tru and trew away, I just hope square releases something good for it or some GoW or something of the few things I find actually playable  (GoW, Infamous, Tales games, FF games,Dq games), sigh I guess ill get a ngp at release with no games and wait for an rpg to pop up.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting launch lineup. Nothing I'm terribly interested in, but it's still pretty good. I might get a PS Vita and Call of Duty once the price drops a bit. I think it would be good on PS Vita because of the two analogs.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> The Uncharted series has arguably the best, if not one of the best PS3 exclusives. What's wrong with fighting games? You didn't even give reasons as to why you think Fifa, golf, and Pro Evo are bad games.


Didn't that series only have a single game so far?

I don't like fighters, but they're on every single platform. You going to wait to play them if you like them on the PS3P when it launches next year?
Doubt it.
Same with Golf, FIFA and PES.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two, and a third one is coming relatively soon.

Sports games do bore me though, I usually just ignore them on any list completely (although some people go batty for like PES and stuff).


----------



## damedus (Jun 1, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fifa is a sport title same as pro evo, if I wana play sports(which is dont even wanna watch unless its Inazuma 11) ill open the door and go outside lol. Never understood why they make these games year after year must be for the same ppl who watch these sports on tv and want to have their go of playing like them or something.(dont hate sports just find them boring and rather unenlightening and barbaric)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally think it's good that Sony are launching some of their well known franchises on the NGP/Vita. You know that they're going to be good. Yeah, I guess the same old sports games can get boring if your not into them though.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, let's list the launch titles for a console with no release date, no price and no official name. I doubt even Sony knows what's going to be available at launch, so why is this "news" anything more than just speculation? It's not from any reputable sources.


----------



## damedus (Jun 1, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Yes, let's list the launch titles for a console with no release date, no price and no official name. I doubt even Sony knows what's going to be available at launch, so why is this "news" anything more than just speculation? It's not from any reputable sources.


I hope the release lineup is just a new disidia a new FF, a new DQ, a new Tales, a new GoW, Some Resident evil, a music rhythm game and the rest of that FPS/Sports/racing/fighting shovelware


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 1, 2011)

Still don't have any interest in PSV.

I hope I'm wrong and the PSV turns out to have good games. I will be more than happy to get one. But as of now, doesn't look like it.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 1, 2011)

This sounds alot like when the 3DS launch lineup was first announced.
Most of the good games'll probably end up being released months after the handheld launches.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Still don't have any interest in PSV.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong and the PSV turns out to have good games. I will be more than happy to get one. But as of now, doesn't look like it.



Well most every "game" displayed for it has been shown to be little more than a tech demo at this point, not shown, or not announced.

I always said if it follows the PSP's software library trend then it'll be stellar.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd mostly agree with you if you didn't sound like someone who's mindlessly bashing the system.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> I'd mostly agree with you if you didn't sound like someone who's mindlessly bashing the system.


I'm not.
I just don't think it's a better launch line up than any recent system like the first page suggested.
PS3 even had a better launch nearly.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 1, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Ikki.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 1, 2011)

I rate it as the same as the 3DS one, alright.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 1, 2011)

I gotta admit, the launch is a lot stronger than that of the 3DS. However, it doesn't appeal to me at all.

I just want to see one RPG and I'm ditching my 3DS.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 1, 2011)

Not interested. I'm not a shooter/racer/fighter/sports kind of guy...

3DS had Shadow Wars, which turned out to be a fun little SRPG. I'll wait on the PSV.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 1, 2011)

How come some games have NGP in their title even though NGP is only the "code name?"


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 1, 2011)

Meh, im gonna stick with my 3DS.

Nintendo may start off crappily, but once they pick up steam, its nearly impossible to stop them.

The PSP on the other hand has been pretty much dead lately


----------



## Ikki (Jun 1, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> How come some games have NGP in their title even though NGP is only the "code name?"


Because those names would be code names too.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 1, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same shit year after year.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 1, 2011)

Good lineup, but I can't honestly say that it'll stay this way when the NGP finally launches.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 1, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I gotta admit, the launch is a lot stronger than that of the 3DS. However, it doesn't appeal to me at all.
> 
> I just want to see one RPG and I'm ditching my 3DS.


Well maybe next time Nintendo won't try to "promote the 3rd party".


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's got to be a joke, the ps3 launch lineup consisted of motorstorm and uncharted, nothing else (worth mentioning) except maybe folklore

And i'm really excited for the psv if all of these are actually launch day, the bashing really seems misplaced especially when u look at the 3ds's launch titles


----------



## machomuu (Jun 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that's just Nollog for ya.

Sometimes I wonder if he and DSGamer are the same person, because they mostly act the same.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

The NGP has an ultimate lineup!! 

However, also remember that by then the 3DS will also have many great games.

No offense though


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> That's got to be a joke, the ps3 launch lineup consisted of motorstorm and uncharted, nothing else (worth mentioning) except maybe folklore
> 
> And i'm really excited for the psv if all of these are actually launch day, the bashing really seems misplaced especially when u look at the 3ds's launch titles
> ... You really serious here?
> ...


Who's dsgamer?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're just bored with videogames. or there are just very few genres that you like. Either way it's sad that you feel that way.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uncharted wasn't a launch title and i don't think folklore was either, but those were the only games the ps3 had for like a year

the psv has all sorts of headlines, now that uncharted is established as a great series it's value is much higher, and the tried and true Call of Duty is coming, which should play great with dual analog sticks, then you have an interesting gimmick game that could be good fun or crap, then lumines, a good puzzle game, then 2 great fighters, then sonic... yeah, then some classic lego action with a new game, then some sports games for people who like them, then hot shots golf which is a fun, more party style golf game, then wipeout, an excellent racing game

if you really think it sucks that bad for no reason just ignore it and be quiet


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2011)

As nice as the launch line up looks, I still have to wonder about the legitimacy.

I have to question the whole "looks nearly as good as the PS3!" for a full game thing. As a tech demo, it's believable. The whole game though? That feels more than a little doubtful. Lets just say, I'm gonna go ahead and be skeptical until I hear it straight from Sony.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just got me hyped for the psv! I need to know how much this thing will cost, its killin' me!


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am looking forward to CoD and uncharted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, the price of the *games*... Hopefully isn't a nightmare. The console may be cheaper than expected but the games may cost lots. (PSP games always cost about $10 - 30 more than DS games in Singapore, which is considered a lot)

My local shop was skeptical about the rumor of the $300 NGP though, they won't trust it until Sony reveal it themselves. I have to agree with them actually.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because ya know, I said anything about any other games in this thread aside from Fifa and PES being the same games year in and out with no changes at all. And whatever, the launch lineup doesn't look super impressive to me. I don't play portables to play sports games, they are far too time consuming to play while on the go and aren't good pick up and play games since you actually have to spend a reasonable amount of time playing to progress, it's the same with RPG's though. I don't see anything in the list that really excites me, I will wait and see what Sony has to say and what they are capable of showing off at E3. 

Till I see gameplay and official confirmation on the release lineup and name of the device, I won't make any assumptions about how good or bad it's launch is going to be. If the price is right and it has enough game support out of the gate, it will do far better then the PSP did early on, it's launch lineup was pretty meh.


----------



## Dangy (Jun 1, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Nollog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to agree with Leo...

The soccer games don't interest me at all. Handheld CoD doesn't sound good. Uncharted will be fun until you beat it, no replay value.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 1, 2011)

you all notice that the games shown are just AAA games, right?

This is just a fanboy posting it in a website that isn't reliable in the slighest.

Wipeout on day one? uncharted on day one? HAH! that will be the day.

i just find it funny that most of you are already saying this is REAL. when we DON'T even have a real name / date / price for the thing...


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a great launch lineup! I'm heading towards the NGP more and more now...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Wipeout on day one? uncharted on day one? HAH! that will be the day.



Wipeout was a PSP launch title. Thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 1, 2011)

That is one helluva line up! Actually makes me want to buy one now.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice line up. Much better than the 3DS line up. I hope F1 2011 will be as good as the HD F1 2010


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> uncharted wasn't a launch title and i don't think folklore was either, but those were the only games the ps3 had for like a year
> 
> the psv has all sorts of headlines, now that uncharted is established as a great series it's value is much higher, and the tried and true Call of Duty is coming, which should play great with dual analog sticks, then you have an interesting gimmick game that could be good fun or crap, then lumines, a good puzzle game, then 2 great fighters, then sonic... yeah, then some classic lego action with a new game, then some sports games for people who like them, then hot shots golf which is a fun, more party style golf game, then wipeout, an excellent racing game
> 
> if you really think it sucks that bad for no reason just ignore it and be quiet


I gave my reasons.
You're ignoring them because they don't match your opinions.
I guess that must be because they're not your opinions, they're mine.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

If this list is accurate than its a rather good launch line up. Uncharted Portable should turn out to be the killer app especially if Online is included.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I find the launchlist a little 'too good to be true'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No idea why...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If this list is accurate than its a rather good launch line up. Uncharted Portable should turn out to be the killer app especially if Online is included.



My big issue with online games on portables is that the communities just completely fall out easily.

There's tons of sweet online games on the DS and PSP, but no one plays them. Like I'm sure it's fun as hell to play Phantasy Star Portable online, but there's probably very few people who actually do play it (which means you'll have to probably have to call a friend or something to play online).

If anything, I'm hoping the NGP's near-PS3 quality visuals and PSN integration will allow cross-platform gaming (particularly, if this launch line-up is true, in SSFIV: AE and Mortal Kombat, just as an example).


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Lack of a decent source innit. I take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 1, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> sony wins this handheld  genaration unless
> microsoft makes a handheld


No friggin' way thinking that all Nintendo handhelds owned from the 90s' till today...


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh?
Sega made handhelds, xcom made handhelds, and there were plenty others.
There was no monopoly, just better games.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the most there wan't any viable competition bar the Game Gear and PSP. With the GBA there wasn't anything resembling proper competition. This means Ninty have been able to have huge dominance of the Handheld market making it difficult for other companies.


----------



## rad140 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seems to maybe be a little too good to be true, but it totally owns the 3DS mediocre launch line up.
I would consider at least half of those titles, if they are as good as they sound.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Jun 1, 2011)

now this has completely made me change what hand held i want to buy *face palm*


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 1, 2011)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> now this has completely made me change what hand held i want to buy *face palm*


Ocarina of time, Nintendo's E3 presentation, Super Mario 3D. Do I have to say more?


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Or you buy both. Yes I choose that option.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Or you buy both. Yes I choose that option.


For some reason people forget that you can buy both. It isn't against law if you do.









:yayxbox:


----------



## Nollog (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> For the most there wan't any viable competition bar the Game Gear and PSP. With the GBA there wasn't anything resembling proper competition. This means Ninty have been able to have huge dominance of the Handheld market making it difficult for other companies.


That could be said about socks not being proper competition for shoes, or anything at all.
It's not the shoe's fault a sock doesn't protect your foot from rusty nails!


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a terrible comparison. Socks and shoes are not in direct competition with each other rather they compliment each other.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Ocarina of time, Nintendo's E3 presentation, Super Mario 3D. Do I have to say more?



Nintendo first parties have really begun to lose their appeal to me. They're fun while they last but they don't persist.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 1, 2011)

Not interested, since I'll only get a PS Vita after 2013 or so.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet... at least not for me... I'm still waiting like a stray dog for Skyward Sword, Pikmin 3 and Mario 3DS


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> jerome27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO i want square enix games on the 3ds or else i'll be obliged to get a damn vita


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you should've gotten a PSP.

And why do people hate Uncharted so much? I have yet to play it but it doesn't seem THAT bad. So what if it's Dude Raider? Tomb Raider was pretty awesome.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Not interested, since I'll only get a PS Vita after 2013 or so.


same here i'll have to buy a wii2 before and i'm only interested in wipeout and square enix games


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

How about you develop taste and not play Square Enix games? Seriously just wait a few years and get teh console with the games you really want rather than this "I want Sqaure Enix rehashes on meh 3DS/Pita bread."


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i own a psp but i think that square enix will put their attention on the vita after ff type zero


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> How about you develop taste and not play Square Enix games? Seriously just wait a few years and get teh console with the games you really want rather than this "I want Sqaure Enix rehashes on meh 3DS/Pita bread."


the problem is that i really like nintendo and square enix games i wish they  could be avaible in one console
i really need to work this summer to get enough money


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they're Ninty fanboys who hate shooters. To call it Dude Raider would be an insult, easily much superior than Tomb Raider. The story is Indiana Jones, the characters and banter are both excellent and the gameplay is wonderful.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> How about you develop taste and not play Square Enix games? Seriously just wait a few years and get teh console with the games you really want rather than this "I want Sqaure Enix rehashes on meh 3DS/Pita bread."



You've obviously never played Dissidia.

Square Enix just gets a lot of hate for being popular. OH NO THEY'RE THE LEADING RPG DEVELOPER/PUBLISHER IN THE WORLD! THROW ROCKS AT THEM!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah just go and play dissidia 012 and try to say that again


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

Actually I have. Its one of the best things they've done but it doesn't excuse the constant rehashing and how they can produce some really poor games i.e. The Third Birthday's was a complete and utter mess which spat on Parasite Eve. I honestly couldn't beleive how badly they fucked that up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Actually I have. Its one of the best things they've done but it doesn't excuse the constant rehashing and how they can produce some really poor games i.e. The Third Birthday's was a complete and utter mess which spat on Parasite Eve. I honestly couldn't beleive how badly they fucked that up.



T3B was a complete storyline mindfuck but still a fun game to play. My only complaints are the aforementioned storyline and a lack of enemy diversity. Otherwise it's actually quite fun.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody makes mistakes right
square enix aren't god but there are hundreds of awesome games they made
one bad game will not screw it all


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 1, 2011)

Uncharted
PES
Wipeout
COD

All on day 1 for me


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a TPS, T3B was ok. Solid but not spectacular but I forgive them for messing the story up so badly. I wanted closure or at least something resembling a semi-coherent story. Even in their so-called awesome games, I struggle to understand the hype. FF7 is really good game but it doesn't deserve the attention it gets or worse Kingdom Hearts which is just a mess.


----------



## damedus (Jun 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there hasn't been a "console" game "made" by squareenix that I haven't enjoyed to the max. Some of them are just a one playtime deal, some are keep on playing and some are memorable. I been on Enix's bandwagon since DQ1 on the nes and on Square since FF1 on the Nes, before that it was wizardry for me, Basicly Most NIS or Atlus games also call to me but some of them I cant get to finish them for some reason or another. If they made a Console that hosted RPG games from these 3 companies with at least 2 releases a month id be sold and buy every dam game on the machine. If sport games and call of duty reclone their games every year and slap a new name on it then Dang RPG companies do the same! ill play the dam FF7 again called ff 25 with a pink haired cloud thats named jojo and has a preference for dogs than women, just release contant rpgs ffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope everyone here doesn't get too hyped.

Remember, this news is likely... but not really 100% confirmed.

I will wait for E3 if I were you.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, talk about a flying start if this is true! Amazing, the 3DS won't get better titles (not games) in it's whole first year!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow so happy I sold my 3DS... this is raping it from day 1

inb4gtfosonyfanboy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm, launch list "leaked"? Features Call of Duty? I hear the bullshit bells a-ringing!


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 1, 2011)

The only game I want is Sonic Generations, I really don't like the others ones.
Let's hope NGP will get more good game than PSP, without hundred of ps3 port. >.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wow so happy I sold my 3DS... this is raping it from day 1
> 
> inb4gtfosonyfanboy



Wait, so the 3DS hasn't been out for over 3 months and you already bought one AND sold it already?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wow so happy I sold my 3DS... this is raping it from day 1
> 
> inb4gtfosonyfanboy


I honestly don't see how.
It's pretty much the same as the 3DS. There's only like 2-3 interesting titles.
And they probably won't even be here on launch.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Jun 26, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.

Now i have reverted back to my original choice


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2011)

Uncharted and MK!

Awesomeness


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 26, 2011)

Little Deviants sounds promising, Hotshots Golf might be fun on the go. Can't say I have any desire to play CoD or Uncharted on a portable.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 26, 2011)

damn wanted to buy the Vita with LBP


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 26, 2011)

The only game that interests me there is Uncharted.

Ew. Hot Shot Golf reminds me of the PSP.


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm fine, I've got a PS3 + X360. S'all good here.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 26, 2011)

CoD. Top graphics. Excellent gameplay.

Cod. Excellent gameplay.
Excellent gameplay.
Gameplay.

CoD has gameplay?

[/troll]

I wish they'd make one good CoD game but it's more of the same lately, why don't they just leave the series alone?

Pretty solid lineup besides that, in my opinion.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2011)

johnny1233465487 said:
			
		

> I'm fine, I've got a PS3 + X360. S'all good here.
> 
> Your PS3 and 360 has a slot for NGP games? I'm so jealous
> 
> ...



1) CoD 2 was pretty good
2) It only prints money


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like an great lineup, especially Wipeout, Uncharted and Little Deviants.

Not that I'm getting it at launch, but still looks great.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 26, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> 1) CoD 2 was pretty good
> 2) It only prints money


*Would*, as in, in the future. Alas, it's just been the same thing since Modern Warfare.


----------



## pistone (Jun 26, 2011)

pes is always in the first line of every console XD


----------

